# Puerto Rico - One Photo Per Post



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Sorbetos Cave | Arecibo, Puerto Rico*









All rights reserved by Alan Cressler | Flickr


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Tanamá River | Utuado, Puerto Rico*


All rights reserved by pedroboe | Flickr


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Rio Camuy Caves | Camuy, Puerto Rico*
Through this system of caves runs the third-largest underground river in the world, the Camuy River. It counts with over 10 miles of caverns, 220 caves and 17 entrances so far mapped. However, this is only a fraction, and experts believe it holds another 800 caves. 









All rights reserved by projectmoonlightcafe | Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico!
*


Reference: Author/Credits: All rights reserved by Amado GMV. www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/amadogm/8199361776/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN*


Reference: Author/Credits: All rights reserved by Amado GMV. www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/amadogm/8198265635/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN
*

Reference: Author/Credits: All rights reserved by Amado GMV. www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/amadogm/8198207901/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Capitol of Puerto Rico| Old San Juan*









All rights reserved by fnairphoto.com | Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the nice pics guys


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits:All rights reserved by Amado GMV www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/amadogm/8199351796/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Old San Juan, Puerto Rico
*


Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Cruiser01793 www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cruiser01793/8169446227/sizes/l/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan de Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society www.facebook.com Available at: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02176650.36272.145605908845156&type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan de Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society www.facebook.com Available at: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02176650.36272.145605908845156&type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: Koi Alcom. www.facebook.com Available at: https://www.facebook.com/Koialcom


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*

Reference: Author/credits: Koi Alcom. www.facebook.com Available at: https://www.facebook.com/Koialcom


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow...amazing.:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Palmas del Mar, Humacao, Puerto Rico*

Reference: Author/credits: Koi Alcom www.facebook.com
Available at: https://www.facebook.com/Koialcom


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Almirante Beach, Añasco, Puerto Rico*

Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Daviones. Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviones/7174188804/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Montañas de Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Jose Zayas www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jz_vagabundo/5121106565/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Isla de Caja de Muertos, Ponce, Puerto Rico
*

Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by sadlahens www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1234924083/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Caja de Muertos Island | Ponce, Puerto Rico*


Puerto Rico 365


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Great Picture! Beautiful Puerto Rico!


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Flamenco Beach | Culebra, Puerto Rico*









PR 365


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Highway PR-10 | Arecibo-Utuado, Puerto Rico*









PR 365


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*San Felipe del Morro Castle | Old San Juan, Puerto Rico*









Puerto Rico National Guard


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice pics! wonderful beaches!

Visit my thread with natural landscapes of Brazil:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586293


----------



## joselph22 (May 11, 2011)

It's incredible to see all those mountain landscapes in PR

It's not just beaches and ancient time buildings, there's a lot more...

:applause:


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

Very glad you guys like the pictures! Greetings!


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Hato Rey (PR's Banking District) | San Juan, Puerto Rico*



D-MAN said:


> Hato Rey hoy desde el piso 19 del edificio Galeria I.


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Cayos Barca, Guayama/Salinas, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: "PR 365" Victor Manuel Nieves


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Jayuya, Puerto Rico*


Author/credits: Jayuya, Puerto Rico by verodomica, on Flickr Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/verodomica/8423281687/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*View from Jayuya, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by verodomica Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/verodomica/4564550340/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for visiting Primeval!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

DarkGold said:


> *Highway PR-10 | Arecibo-Utuado, Puerto Rico*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



incredible. :cheers:


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro*


Reference: Author/credits- Por: Alberto Delucca Photography www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertodeluccaphotography/page7/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro*


Reference: Author/credits- Por: Alberto Delucca Photography www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertodeluccaphotography/page7/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: Author/credits: Planos y Capacetes Available at: http://planosycapacetes.com/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: Author/credits: F&N AirPhoto | Facebook Available at: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9014570.-2207520000.1351886264&type=3&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico!*

Reference: Author/credits: Salinas Valley Pano by FOTOGRAFIAMORENO.COM, on Flickr
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/morenodfl/8475786271/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico!*


Reference: Author/credits: Salinas Valley Pano by FOTOGRAFIAMORENO.COM, on Flickr. Available at: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6544064.-2207520000.1361082430&type=3&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan: Metropolis del Caribe!*


Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Puer...ings-Society/145605908845156?sk=photos_albums


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan: Metropolis del Caribe!*


Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Puer...ings-Society/145605908845156?sk=photos_albums


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan: Metropolis del Caribe!*

Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Puer...ings-Society/145605908845156?sk=photos_albums


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*

Reference: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. www.facebook.com
Available at: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...78674.67245.145605908845156&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. www.facebook.com
Available at: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...78674.67245.145605908845156&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan: Metropolis del Caribe*



Reference: Author/credits: License Some rights reserved by Lee Cannon. www.flickr.com. Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/leecannon/8516744363/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan: Metropolis del Caribe*


Reference: Author/credits: License Some rights reserved by Lee Cannon. www.flickr.com. Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/leecannon/8517861756/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan: Metropolis del Caribe*

Reference: Author/credits: License Some rights reserved by Lee Cannon. www.flickr.com. Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/leecannon/8512303298/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Author/credits: fnairphoto.com


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. Available at: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Puer...ings-Society/145605908845156?sk=photos_albums


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan: Metropolis del Caribe*


Reference: A.E. Amador > Special Places > PhotosPR.com Sampler Available at: http://aeamador.smugmug.com/Special...dtQw/816858257_SfxQ7b7#!i=816930692&k=n5FhBsw


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan: Metropolis del Caribe*


Reference: A.E. Amador > Special Places > PhotosPR.com Sampler Available at: http://aeamador.smugmug.com/Special...dtQw/816858257_SfxQ7b7#!i=816930692&k=n5FhBsw


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Condado | San Juan, PR*









Chizuka2010


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Hato Rey | San Juan, PR*


DSC_2974 by Fernie787, on Flickr


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Ashford Avenue | San Juan, PR*


DSC_9144 by Fernie787, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow Puerto Rico is beautiful. Never been there but will definitely have to visit. Seems like one of the nicest places in all of the Caribbean.


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Nature in Puerto Rico!*

*Reserva Natural de Humacao*









Julio Lebron


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Nature in Puerto Rico*

Author/credits. www.travelmaps.com


*La Parguera - Lajas*









Author/credits. www.travelmaps.com


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits- Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. www.facebook.com Available-https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=495256447213432&set=a.495254843880259.1073741893.145605908845156&type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits- Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. www.facebook.com Available-https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=495256560546754&set=a.495254843880259.1073741893.145605908845156&type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits- Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. www.facebook.com Available- https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...259.1073741893.145605908845156&type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits- Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. www.facebook.com Available-https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=495153640557046&set=a.145624302176650.36272.145605908845156&type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*



Reference: Author/credits- Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. www.facebook.com Available-https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=495151373890606&set=a.145624302176650.36272.145605908845156&type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: Author/credits- www.shorelife.com Available at: http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...igi=128a38gb1&.crumb=Q5CtLRkYpoF&fr=yfp-t-656


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

San Juan Antiguo, San Juan, San Juan, Puerto Rico



Old San Juan by anagabriela75, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Rio Mar Beach, Rio Grande, Puerto Rico


Rio Mar Beach by JOSEAN GOMEZ, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Summer Flowers


Untitled by ishan21, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice pictures of Puerto Rico!


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro*


Reference: Author/credits: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=781724&page=3


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro*


Reference: Author/credits: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=781724&page=3


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan de Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Petebran. www.flickr.com
Available- http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8514008383/sizes/l/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan de Puerto Rico*




Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by medlibber. www.flickr.com
Available- http://www.flickr.com/photos/mucho_gusto/8489280787/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Skyline Costero de San Juan Metro, Puerto Rico*



Reference: Author/credits: SAMUEL MOLINARY - COSTA DE ISLA VERDE Y EL CONDADO. www.panoramio.com Available at: http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=64697120&order=date_desc&user=4382322


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*El Mirador de La Plata*


Reference: Author/credits: Photos by SAMUEL MOLINARY. www.panoramio.com
Available at: http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=82806534&order=date_desc&user=4382322


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Welcome to Puerto Rico!*


Reference: Author/credits: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.511771502228593.1073741912.145605908845156&type=3


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Welcome to Puerto Rico!*


Reference: Author/credits: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.511771502228593.1073741912.145605908845156&type=3


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. Available: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02176650.36272.145605908845156&type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. Available: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02176650.36272.145605908845156&type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. Available: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...900.1073741933.145605908845156&type=1&theater


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

very beautiful Puerto Rico. :cheers:


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Paisajes de Puerto Rico: Royal Isabela*











Royal Isabela


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Paisajes de Puerto Rico: Royal Isabela*










Royal Isabela


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Paisajes de Puerto Rico: Royal Isabela*



Royal Isabela


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Paisajes de Puerto Rico: Royal Isabela*










Royal Isabela


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

La isla del Encanto !


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*









Aerofoto


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Alberto Delucca


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*




source


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*

Reference:Author/credits: MeetPuertoRico http://www.meetpuertorico.com/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: MeetPuertoRico http://www.meetpuertorico.com/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: Ilya Varlamov http://zyalt.livejournal.com/968187.html


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*

Reference: Author/credits: http://photospr.photoshelter.com/image/I0000DUH8xpQO9Z8

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...ign=11ae6r5r9&.crumb=u.DMm/r4wA.&fr=yfp-t-254


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Fajardo, Puerto Rico*


*A Waldorf Astoria Resort*
*Fajardo*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Fajardo, Puerto Rico*

*El Conquistador*










vxla


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*

Reference: Author/credits: Todos los derechos reservados por alundeby www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alundeby/7555801486/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: Todos los derechos reservados por alundeby www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alundeby/7555775294/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: http://alvarezdiazvillalon.com/newsite/work/sancti.html


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico, Costa de Guayanilla*


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico, Costa de Añasco y Rincón*


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Rio Grande, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits- http://photospr.photoshelter.com/image/I000094qezgkoXuI


https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...ign=115gluj0a&.crumb=u.DMm/r4wA.&fr=yfp-t-254


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*



Reference: Author/credits- http://es.hotels.com/hotel/details....ate=02-09-2014&departureDate=03-09-2014&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=2&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Society. Available- https://www.facebook.com/1456059088...5605908845156/710868742318867/?type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*



Reference: Author/credits: http://photospr.photoshelter.com/image/I0000RIvrssp60FE Available at:https://espanol.search.yahoo.com/se...san+juan,+puerto+rico&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-726


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*



Reference: Author/credits-http://es.hotels.com/hotel/details.html?pa=2&pn=1&ps=2&tab=description&destinationId=1409826&searchDestination=R%C3%ADo+Grande&hotelId=174527&arrivalDate=02-09-2014&departureDate=03-09-2014&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=2&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*



Reference: Author/credits-http://es.hotels.com/hotel/details.html?pa=2&pn=1&ps=2&tab=description&destinationId=1409826&searchDestination=R%C3%ADo+Grande&hotelId=174527&arrivalDate=02-09-2014&departureDate=03-09-2014&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=2&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Society. Available- https://www.facebook.com/1456059088...5605908845156/710868742318867/?type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Society. Available- https://www.facebook.com/1456059088...5605908845156/652373291501746/?type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Society. Available- https://www.facebook.com/1456059088...5605908845156/649751805097228/?type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Society. Available- https://www.facebook.com/1456059088...5605908845156/653960448009697/?type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*



Fnairphoto


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*


Jayuya, Puerto Rico by esrocafoto, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*










All rights reserved by TravelDestinations


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by xylemsyzygy www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bjones7777/8446034307/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*


_1120070 by el demontre, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*


Condado Plaza by snugoori, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*University of Puerto Rico: San Juan*










All Rights Reserved by Fernando Cuevas


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*University of Puerto Rico: San Juan*










All Rights Reserved by Fernando Cuevas


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*University of Puerto Rico: San Juan*


Reference: credits-google.com - josefrancisco.org


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Cruises in San Juan*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Cruises in San Juan, Puerto Rico*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Cruises in San Juan, Puerto Rico*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*











Holiday Inn Express


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*










PRHBDS


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*











Bahia Urbana


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*



Reference: AEAMADOR- photospr.com https://www.google.com.pr/search?q=...anoe.info%2Fpuerto-riko-plyazh-lukijo;800;569


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Author: Jaykar


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*

Author: Jaykar


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference: Author/credits: http://in.hotels.com Available at: http://in.hotels.com/hotel/details....ination=San+Juan+Antiguo&hotelId=113920&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=2&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference: Author/credits: http://in.hotels.com Available at: http://in.hotels.com/hotel/details....ination=San+Juan+Antiguo&hotelId=113920&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=2&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference: Author/credits: http://in.hotels.com Available at: http://in.hotels.com/hotel/details....ination=San+Juan+Antiguo&hotelId=113920&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=2&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*PUERTO RICO!*

Reference: Posted by Wally 23 on Skycrapercity, March 2nd, 2005, 05:41 PM. Available at: http://home.coqui.net/iboricua/downl...islaverde1.jpg


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*


Reference: Todos los derechos reservados por clopezhernandez. www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6001491385/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*











https://southernboating.com/category/journeys/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*











https://southernboating.com/category/journeys/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*











https://southernboating.com/category/journeys/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*



Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by medlibber. www.flickr.com
Available- http://www.flickr.com/photos/mucho_gusto/8489280787/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*



Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Petebran. www.flickr.com
Available- http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8514008383/sizes/l/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Condado, San Juan*


Reference: Origin: San Juan, Puerto Rico. www.wikipedia.com available at: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerto_Rico


----------



## PellicanoItalico (Jul 23, 2016)

Amazing pics Terick


----------

